# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  المنظم الاسلامي افضل من الخاشع اخر اصدار (( n96 , N82 ))

## AMR@RAMZI

ASGATech.Islamic.Organizer.v2.02.2.S60v3.SymbianOS 9.1.Unsigned.Cracked-illusion   هذه النسخة خاصة جداً وهي بصيغة sis وليست كباقي النسخ بصيغة الجافا والتي بها الكثير من المشاكل.  ومما سجلت عن هذه النسخة من مزايا رائعة هي أنها نسخة كاملة مكركة (شكرً للعبقري illusion)، تشتغل في الخلفية بشكل تام ولا تظهر أيقونتها في شريط المهام كما أن تشغيل البرنامج يبدأ تلقائيا مع تشغيل الهاتف دون الحاجة إلى تدخلك.  كما أنني أعتذر عن العنوان ولكن أنا شخصياً لم أكن أثق بهذا البرنامج من قبل ولكن كما قلت هذه النسخة ليست كغيرها. وإن رأى مشرف القسم ضرورة تعديل العنوان فله ذلك.  يساعد المنظم الإسلامي على إدارة ممارسات المسلمين بطريقة متقدمة وتفاعلية، أيًا كانت الاختلافات الثقافية بين المسلمين حول العالم.         *الخصائص الأساسية والمميزات:*       *واجهة مستخدم سهلة الاستخدام ومريحة تتميز بالطابع والأسلوب العربي والإسلامي.*  *تحديد أوقات الصلاة في أي مكان حول العالم باستخدام كل الطرق الرياضية المعروفة.* ** فقط تحديد الصلاة فى 74 دولة باستخدام كل الطرق الرياضية المعروفة لمستخدمى نوكيا S40.* ** تذكير اختياري للصلوات الخمس اليومية.* *أصوات أذان مختلفة (أذان مكة المكرمة، أذان المدينة، الأذان المصري...)* *القدرة على تقديم وقت التذكير بالصلاة بساعة ونصف.* *تحديد وقت التذكير بإقامة الصلاة والوقت الفعلي للإقامة في المساجد الموجودة بالمنطقة.* *إمكانية تبديل وضع الهاتف الجوال لمساعدة المسلمين على التركيز أثناء الصلاة.* *تعيين وقت تغيير الوضع لكل صلاة على حدة.* *ضبط اتجاه القبلة باستخدام بطريقطين متعلقة بالشمال والشمس.* *بالإضافة إلى الطرق التقليدية لتحديد القبلة، يقدم هذا التطبيق طريقة متقدمة لتحديد اتجاهها باستخدام النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع (GPS).* *قاعدة بيانات ضخمة تضم أكثر من 200 دولة و1000 مدينة مع القدرة على إضافة أي مكان وإزالته وتحريره.* *النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع (GPS) على الإنترنت، والذي يسمح بالتحديث المستمر لمواقع المستخدمين.* *التقويم الهجري والميلادي بالكامل مع إمكانية التبديل بينهما.* *التزامن بين التقويم الموجود في تطبيق المنظم والتقويم الموجود على الجهاز.* *عرض الأحداث الإسلامية المهمة.* *دعم خمس لغات (الإنجليزية والعربية والفرنسية والفارسية والأردية) استنادًا إلى اللغة المحددة على الهاتف حاليًا*       *Nokia S60 (3rd Edition*  N85, N79, N78, N96, N82, N95-3 NAM, N81, N81 8GB, N95 8GB, N77, N93i, N76, N75, N91 8GB, N95, N93, N73, N73 Music Edition, N73 Special Edition, N80, N71, N92, N91, 6210 Navigator, E63, E71, E66, E51, E61i, E65, E90 Communicator, E62, E50, E70, E60, E61, 6124 Classic, 6650, 6220 Classic, 6121 Classic, 6120 Classic, 6110 Navigator, 6290, 5320 Xpress Music, 5700 Xpress Music, 5500, 3250     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (إجمع الملفات في مجلد واحد وفك الضغط عن الجزء الأول)*   *رقم تسجيل البرنامج: 15 صفر (000000000000000)*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## scorpion727

kiss

----------


## salman_jouhan

الشكر أخي الكريم

----------


## ايمن فهمى

مششششششكور

----------

